
Social Media Giants Duck for Cover as Washington Grows ‘Fed Up’ - spking
https://news.yahoo.com/social-media-giants-duck-cover-080000482.html
======
bloak
Just so you can be forewarned about yahoo.com's editorial practice, here the
title of another story linked to from that one:

Viral video of person licking airplane toilet seat disgusts the internet: 'I'm
deeply concerned'

